# Hello from Arizona



## erinlee (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I just found this site a few days ago, and have been busy reading all the forums. Thought I'd go ahead and jump in and introduce myself. My name is Erin, I'm 33 years old and currently live in Mesa, AZ. I had horses most of my teenage years, but after I hit about 20 I got out of horses for a while and just got another horse about 2 weeks ago. She's a 6 year old thoroughbred cross mare. She needs to put a bit of weight on (I'm working on it) but so far she has turned out to be a very nice horse for me. Right now I'm boarding her at a stable about a mile from my house, but in two weeks we are moving to a new house with horse property and will be able to have her at my house with me. I'm so excited!

Anyway, I'm glad I found this forum and I look forward to learning alot from all of you!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey! Welcome to the HF! It's great. Have fun!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Erin, congratulations on the new horse and house


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the HF!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------

